# lokales directory browsen erlauben



## suid (31. Januar 2002)

aloha, 

ich hab hier lokal einen apache installiert, letztens
hab ich ne neue version draufgemacht, und nun ist das
directory browsen ausgestellt.
(das ich alle dateien in einem verzeichniss sehe, wenn keine
index datei vorhanden ist)

wo in der httpd.conf kann ich das wieder erlauben ?


danke schonmal, suid


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (31. Januar 2002)

So steht es bei mir in der httpd.conf drin:

```
#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
#
<Directory "/apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews ExecCGI

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo", 
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory><
```
 und es geht!


----------



## suid (3. Februar 2002)

cool, 
es geht 
vielen dank 


tschau suid


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (4. Februar 2002)

Kein Problem!


----------

